# Hens getting along.



## glwfan (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi all. 

We are looking to expand our flock of all hens. We have Wyandottes (8) and Silkies (2). I love Dominiques, but can't find any info. On how they all would get along. (Have found lots of helpful info. On how to introduce, and how long to keep new birds separated before introducing to shared coop and free range area). 

Any opinions on other varieties of hens to consider are most welcome.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even if they say they are the most social, laid back birds out there there's no guarantee that's what you'll see. I read that my Hamburgs were lunatics, I never found that to be the case. Silkies are the most laid back yet I've run across several in the years I raised them that were just flat out mean to the others. Another member here got Brabanters because of the reviews she read. Turns out they were nothing like what she read. Chances are its all in the breeding for temperment.

The only way to know if a particular breed will work in your existing flock is to try them.


----------



## glwfan (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## glwfan (Mar 19, 2015)

I'll let you know what we try! Never thought I would enjoy this hobby this much. Learning so much and really looking forward to getting more hens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They don't even compare to having a cat or dog the experience with them is so different.


----------



## churchchick02 (Mar 12, 2014)

If you are going to introduce new chickens I always do it at night when they are all asleep so they wake up with them they are less likely to do pecking ... My Orpingtons are very sweet all of them jump in my lap and are very good with all birds .. But I do get mine as chicks and handle them from a baby 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## glwfan (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks! Had looked at that breed too! Will a broody hen adopt chicks if we got some? How old before we should introduce chicks to broody hen? Then if she takes to them, how long to keep the hen and chicks separated from the others?

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those questions have no one answer. Silkies will almost always accept chicks when they've been broody but not always.

I got chicks for my broodies. Two had been broody for about two weeks. The Silkie said yes, the Hamburg said no way. Yet, the Hamburg's sister is helping the Silkie raise the peeps even though she was not broody.

The closer you can get to the hatch date the higher the probability will be that they will accept the chicks.


----------



## glwfan (Mar 19, 2015)

Very interesting! Thank you!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The fun one is the hen that goes around collecting other's chicks and keeping them for themselves. I had one of those too.


----------

